# My small fishroom with geos, cichla and plecos



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesurex (Oct 6, 2011)

love the hardscape. thanks for sharing 😊


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Jesurex said:


> love the hardscape. thanks for sharing &#128522;


Thanks alot

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Here's a new video 




Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hibackgold (Oct 14, 2017)

geos are stunning...i have a colony of 5 red head tapajos with my gold arowana in my 150g....i think you're missing sand or some sort of substrate for them..they are "earth eaters" and i love how mine constantly reshape the bottom of my tank when they are shifting the sand for food....


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Ya I have two pairs in my 125 with sand, waiting for them to breed. They have laid eggs several times but I haven't seen free swimmers yet. I think they spook too easily.

For my large tank I avoid the sand so it's easier to clean. They still do fine but I agree it is nice to watch them sift through the sand.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Very beautiful fish, Iv'e never seen those before would love to have some one day.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

littletnklvr said:


> Very beautiful fish, Iv'e never seen those before would love to have some one day.


Thanks alot. Definitely recommend geos, they are fun to keep. You can also get other varieties that stay smaller

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

